# Steep Hops



## shark (5/7/09)

Hi Everyone,

Have looked everywhere but cant find a definite answer. Yesterday I put down a K&K with 15grams of Cascade Hops in boiling water for 10 mins.

I then strained the liquid into the fermenter.

Some places I see mention to strain this liquid and others say just dump it straight in.

When I strained the liquid it meant there is quite alot of hop gunk left in the strainer.

What should I be doing?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## legham (5/7/09)

shark said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have looked everywhere but cant find a definite answer. Yesterday I put down a K&K with 15grams of Cascade Hops in boiling water for 10 mins.
> 
> ...



I guess it really depends on your own personal preference. I myself like the hoppy goodness that is left over after the boil. I just let it all cool down and pour it all into the fermenter. Any hoppy goodness leftover should sink to the bottom of the fermenter and you can always strain off any excess gunk when you transfer your beer to another fermenter or cube. 

Cheers,


----------



## Mcstretch (5/7/09)

legham said:


> I like the hoppy goodness
> Cheers,




Yeah I tend to do the same, I'll do the boils and theres always bits and pieces that make it into the water but I always throw that into the fermenter. If its too cloudy then I'll throw it in the fridge for a while and transfer to another cube.


----------



## muckey (5/7/09)

some people dump everything in, others strain the liquid

doesnt matter really
I normally dup the hops straight into the fermenter when dry hopping

some people dont like having all the hop matter in the fermenter


----------



## shark (5/7/09)

Thanks guys, clears things up for me,.

Ben


----------



## buttersd70 (5/7/09)

If I plan on reusing the slurry I strain; if not, I don't. For me, that's the only limiting factor.


----------



## muckey (5/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> If I plan on reusing the slurry I strain; if not, I don't. For me, that's the only limiting factor.




you stalking me for beer again h34r:


----------



## gone brewing (5/7/09)

I put the hops in the leg of a stocking, boil it, then put the whole lot in the fermenter.

Boil the stocking thoroughly first to remove the dye. I also boil the stocking each time I make a brew so as to sterilise it.


----------



## Wisey (5/7/09)

Morgans hops come in a tea bag.......

I put some cascade after a 10 min steep in my aussie lager


----------



## gone brewing (5/7/09)

Wisey said:


> Morgans hops come in a tea bag.......
> 
> I put some cascade after a 10 min steep in my aussie lager




Don't you love the smell when you open the bag...

No you don't have the problem if you use the hops that come in a tea bag, so long as the bag doesn't burst.

I don't think there is enough room in the tea bag. The hops swell up in the bag and I don't feel like there is enough water swirling around the hops. I can't help myself, I've gotta press the tea bag to push water through the hops. Then the bag bursts and it gets messy.

Plenty of room in a stocking.

Plus it's cheaper to buy hops in bigger lots.


----------



## Wisey (6/7/09)

Mate for a newb like me, as long as there is some hops in their im happy. 

I know what you mean by the swelling, but my bag will spend a week floating around in my fermentor - should get a bit soaked and release some flavour.


----------



## bunney boy (6/7/09)

Not to steel the thread but i have just fermented a brew and there is hops floating around every where in there when i went to bottle it. What is the best way to get the hops out as there is to much to ignore..

cheers


----------



## AntCoop (6/7/09)

Just leave it for a few days longer. It will fall out if pellets were used.

Cheers Coops :icon_cheers:


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/09)

Wisey, the tea bags may offer some convenience but the quality of the hops is dubious not least because of the way they are usually stored by the retailer. If you were to try another source for your hops (i.e not tea bags) there will be a noticeable improvement in flavour/aroma. And as Gone Brewing points out there are cost benefits as well. But for me the primary reason would be the be the improvement in the quality of the beer.


----------



## rackemup (8/7/09)

shark said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have looked everywhere but cant find a definite answer. Yesterday I put down a K&K with 15grams of Cascade Hops in boiling water for 10 mins.
> 
> ...



gday ben, if you are using the hops for bittering purposes then i would strain it because after boiling them for 45-60 min there will be little of value left in the hops so there is no point leaving them in.Boiling the hops isomerizes the hop oils making them soluble in water, so they move from the hops to the wort.(using hops for aroma is a different story)


----------



## Wisey (16/7/09)

goomboogo said:


> Wisey, the tea bags may offer some convenience but the quality of the hops is dubious not least because of the way they are usually stored by the retailer. If you were to try another source for your hops (i.e not tea bags) there will be a noticeable improvement in flavour/aroma. And as Gone Brewing points out there are cost benefits as well. But for me the primary reason would be the be the improvement in the quality of the beer.



You've sold me mate - will get some


----------



## Nick JD (18/7/09)

The white Swiss Voile cloth that Spotlight sells for $6 a meter is superb for making hop "teabags" from the 90g packs that are great value and super fresh. I have a little "happy moment" whenever I get an unfamiliar hop and first cut the bag open with scissors and whiff...

I cut 20 x 20cm squares of Voile, place 20g of hops pellets in the middle and then tie up with string. A minute or two in boiling water takes care of any bacteria, and they float on the fermenting wort oozing out their flavour and aroma. 

Save the Voile squares - they're reusable.

90g of hops is about $9 and the range is astounding.


----------



## Renegade (18/7/09)

Wisey said:


> Morgans hops come in a tea bag.......





gone brewing said:


> Don't you love the smell when you open the bag...



No, not really, they smell stale to me. A quantity of fresh pellets gets my adoration much more. 

I notice that this thread is mostly of newbie members (and maybe rightly or wrongly I conclude newbie brewers too). Seriously lads, the teabags are crap, and they are a rip off as well. Just jump in and buy a few 100g bag of pellet varieties, generally $10-$12 each.


----------



## loikar (18/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Seriously lads, the teabags are crap, and they are a rip off as well. Just jump in and buy a few 100g bag of pellet varieties, generally $10-$12 each.



Agreed

If you like the idea of using a teabags, buy the 100g bags and make your own from muslin cloth or something similar.
I do it all the time.

Cheers

BF


----------



## Eyelusion (18/7/09)

I use stockings. Cut a bit, tie one end , stuff with pellets, then tie the other end... and your done. I do boil the stocking 1st to remove any excess dies.


----------



## Renegade (18/7/09)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teabagging

:icon_drool2: 

(note, the more conservative members of this forum should NOT click on that link)


----------



## bum (18/7/09)

What about the ones at work?


----------



## Renegade (18/7/09)

bum said:


> What about the ones at work?



It's Wiki, so it's kosher, right. And there's no photo's. 

You know what, to cover all bases, I advise that *no-one* should click on the link embedded in post #21. It won't make you a better brewer.


----------



## staggalee (18/7/09)

Renegade said:


> It's Wiki, so it's kosher, right. And there's no photo's.
> 
> You know what, to cover all bases, I advise that *no-one* should click on the link embedded in post #21. It won't make you a better brewer.



AAAARRRGGGHHH........i JUST LOOKED  

stagga.


----------

